# 18 Months With the Hopper/Joeys - A Review



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I still get those offers from DirecTV. Sometimes as many as two per week, wanting me to come back.

NO CHANCE!

I am so pleased with my Hopper and Joeys that DirecTV could offer free equipment and free subscriptions for two years, and I'd still ignore them.
Maybe the Genie is better than the old HR series receivers were. I can't imagine them being any worse!

For all of the time I used to spend on here researching and frustratingly trying to find ways to make my old DVR perform properly, Dish and the Hopper have paid me back ten fold.
Heck, the only reason I even stop by here anymore is to occasionally read or share information in the OT forums. How great is that?!

Yeah, I'm a fanboy... and I love it! :righton:
That's what happens when you find a product that performs as it should.

Thanks, Dish! For making my life so much easier and simpler. Your software updates add new features that are actually useful, and I don't have to spend my time rebooting and resetting crappy hardware just so I can watch TV.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I'm glad you're a fanboy. It's obvious DISH is a good fit for "you". But the product you're so fond of doesn't always perform as it should as these thread examples indicate......DISH OTA EPG Issues (report only)......Problems Transferring Recordings......Can't Use Compensatory PPV Certificates. So to be fair and honest both services have their share of issues. And least we forget DirecTV commercials presents their competitors as idiots while DISH commercials presents their customers as idiots.......Enjoy!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> DirecTV commercials presents their competitors as idiots while DISH commercials presents their customers as idiots.......Enjoy!


This is very true. Lol

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

A pox on the last two!! 

You guys are probably still waiting for the guide to show up from the button push last week!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Atleast we don't have to wait till Primtime to record 4 things. !rolling :grin:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Neither do I! I can record 4 things on one-tuner any time of the day or night.

Of course, they have to be the 'right' 4 things...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Both services are great for different people. No need to trash another ones service. As long as Marlin is happy, as he seems to be, that's all that matters.

However, this was far from a review as the title suggests, and more of a gloat post.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Did you not notice the smileys??


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Did you not notice the smileys??


It wasn't directed at you, in particular.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> A pox on the last two!!
> 
> You guys are probably still waiting for the guide to show up from the button push last week!!


LOL! I remember those days. The old HR21-100. It's the sole reason I'm now with Dish.

I'm sure their new system is better, it HAS to be, but there's nothing about the Hopper system that causes me to look elsewhere.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Both services are great for different people. No need to trash another ones service. As long as Marlin is happy, as he seems to be, that's all that matters.
> 
> However, this was far from a review as the title suggests, and more of a gloat post.


OK. While language constraints prevent me from fully expressing how insanely happy I am with Dish and the Hopper, let me just say this.
I give the Hopper Two thumbs and eight fingers way up! Raising my hands in the air screaming **** YEAH!!

#hatasgonnahate


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

clotter said:


> LOL! I remember those days. The old HR21-100. It's the sole reason I'm now with Dish.
> 
> I'm sure their new system is better, it HAS to be, but there's nothing about the Hopper system that causes me to look elsewhere.


Mine was the HR20-700. Same turd, different polish.
Recording four programs at once at any time is hardly an issue for me. I can barely find four good programs a week that are worth my time to watch.
So I can see where others may desire more, but like clotter, my system is as great today as it was day one, and it has given me no reason to even consider changing to anything else.

What's so wrong with that? Can't someone come on here post some good experiences once in a while?
Sure, most people come here because they are frustrated or irritated. That's what brought me here when I was a DirecTV customer. But I'm just letting whoever wants to read my post know that I have found the Hopper/Joey system to be absolutely flawless and it 100% satisfies my viewing and recording needs. Something DirecTV could never do, despite all those nights of staying up late and getting those dull edge updates - not because I wanted the latest/greatest - just that I wanted something that worked as it should.
Isn't that what any customer wants?

So that's my review. If you want a whole house DVR system that just plain works, then give the Hopper/Joeys a try. All you have to lose is those bags under your eyes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> However, this was far from a review as the title suggests, and more of a gloat post.


There is nothing wrong with someone being happy with their service ... and they should be able to express it on our forum without being called names or having their threads trashed.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

clotter said:


> LOL! I remember those days. The old HR21-100. It's the sole reason I'm now with Dish.
> 
> I'm sure their new system is better, it HAS to be, but there's nothing about the Hopper system that causes me to look elsewhere.


I had an HR22-100, and it was the sole reason I'm now with Dish. I'm saving a few bucks a month, but that would never have motivated me to switch.

I'd agree with the OP that the Hopper is a joy to use, with one minor exception: the OTA tuner. Single-tuner, and glitches every time I use the 30-second skip button while it's recording. But that's a minor quibble with what has otherwise been a truly enjoyable user experience.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> There is nothing wrong with someone being happy with their service ... and they should be able to express it on our forum without being called names or having their threads trashed.


Ok, but it still wasn't a review ... It was the OP saying he's happy which is great. If a member is looking to switch and sees the title claiming a REVIEW of the Hopper, they'll be bamboozled. You quoted me, yet I didn't call him names. He trashed DirecTV which is ok, so critiquing his "review" isn't ok?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

sigma1914 said:


> Ok, but it still wasn't a review ... It was the OP saying he's happy which is great. If a member is looking to switch and sees the title claiming a REVIEW of the Hopper, they'll be bamboozled. You quoted me, yet I didn't call him names. He trashed DirecTV which is ok, so critiquing his "review" isn't ok?


If by review you mean, "Goes over the pros and cons of a product, describes its features in detail, or otherwise provides impartial information whereby others can make a rational, informed decision" you're probably right. But if by review you mean,"Describes their personal experience with a product that gives an explanation of the causes of their overall satisfaction", then you're definitely wrong.



Marlin Guy said:


> 1)I am so pleased with my Hopper and Joeys that DirecTV could offer free equipment and free subscriptions for two years, and I'd still ignore them.
> 2) Maybe the Genie is better than the old HR series receivers were. I can't imagine them being any worse!
> 3) For all of the time I used to spend on here researching and frustratingly trying to find ways to make my old DVR perform properly, Dish and the Hopper have paid me back ten fold. Heck, the only reason I even stop by here anymore is to occasionally read or share information in the OT forums. How great is that?!
> 4)That's what happens when you find a product that performs as it should.


So let's break it down. 1) First, he indicates his overall level of satisfaction is so high he wouldn't take the former equipment he had from DirecTV even if it cost him nothing. 2) Provides a contrast with a competitor's product, and makes sure we know which ones he has experience with. 3) Indicates that he no longer spends time on this forum solving problems. 4) Indicates that the product performs properly.

Now, maybe that's not a complete review in the vein of CNET, but we also know he didn't change his "Editor's Choice" because of a CEO invalidating his review. I wouldn't consider his review to be decisive, but it would provide information to someone who is considering the two services, i.e. "Here's somebody who switched from a DirecTV "Advanced HD DVR" to a Hopper and is very, very, very glad he did."


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't speak as to the performance of the OTA tuner. I have never used it. All of my programming comes via Dish.
I would suspect that I am well into the majority of subscribers in that regard.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Reviving this old thread just to update that my complete satisfaction with Dish and with the Hopper/Joeys system has only increased with time.
I have now used the equipment for over three years, and it has been completely flawless.

It is today as fast and responsive as it was the first day we had it, and there have been 0 issues. I've never had a better DVR system from Dish or DirecTV.

I haven't even bothered to keep up with what's new from either side, because this system continues deliver trouble-free uninterrupted service day after day.

If ever does fail, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Our Hopper and Joey have traveled many miles with us in our motorhome, and have both worked flawlessly for our needs. We've viewed and recorded many hours of programming in many parts of the country using our portable 1000.4 dish, switching arcs as needed. We've been very pleased with both the equipment and our program package!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm totally disgusted with Dish Hopper and everything about Dish. Can't wait to get out of contract. If you ask me the hopper is cluster &^%$ , the remote is just as bad. Picture quality isn't as good, I could go on and on. The simple Directv Hr 24 is so much better and easier to navigate its not even close. I won't even get into the lack of HD and what they call EI and the two HD channels. LMAO 
Thank goodness I only suspended Directv while experimenting with Dish.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

camo said:


> I'm totally disgusted with Dish Hopper and everything about Dish. Can't wait to get out of contract. If you ask me the hopper is cluster &^%$ , the remote is just as bad. Picture quality isn't as good, I could go on and on. The simple Directv Hr 24 is so much better and easier to navigate its not even close. I won't even get into the lack of HD and what they call EI and the two HD channels. LMAO
> Thank goodness I only suspended Directv while experimenting with Dish.


So, the grass isn't greener.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It depends on your perspective.
It's pretty green here at my new place. And since my equipment just plain works, I get to spend more time out there enjoying it.
Does DTV still have that secret squirrel weekly guinea pig club thing going on? :rolling:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nice, but I prefer the view from my 52 acre spread. Glad to hear your equipment just plain works but what good is that with the frequency of channels going dark on Dish? :sure:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Which channels? Must not be the ones I'm watching from my 70 acres. :righton: 

I really am sorry that a completely satisfied Dish customer bothers you so much. You should get that looked at.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

8 April 14: Hearst Television removed it's 29 stations......16 July 14: Diversified Communications removed it's stations......6 August 14: Comcast Sports Net New England......21 October 14: CNN, HLN, Cartoon Network/Adult Swim, Boomerang, TruTV, TCM, and CNN en Espanol went dark......21 December 14: FOX News Channel and FOX Business Network.......That's not a very good batting average whether you watch those channels or not. :sure: If you're completely satisfied with Dish that's fine me. But there are others who would strongly disagree with you.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL. I never knew they were there.
Don't watch any of them, and I fully support Dish and DirecTV when they get into pricing disputes with carriers. I appreciate them trying to keep my costs down.

There may be others who are not satisfied, but disagreeing with me about my own satisfaction would be rather silly.
I just find it comical how the DirecTV fan base seems to troll the Dish side, looking to put down their services. Unlike you, a DirecTV customer since 1995, I have switched a few times, and my experiences with Dish have been more pleasurable and trouble-free each time.
I was never dissatisfied with Dish, but I switched to DirecTV when I upgraded to HD some years ago, because they had good offers and they could get me scheduled more quickly.
Their new systems were slower and more buggy than Dish's old one. They never did get it right.

At then end of the day, I'm a TV watcher, not a beta tester. As someone who works with computers every day, I am frankly amazed that the Hopper has been flawless for this long. The only problem I had was about a year ago. I trimmed a shrub that had grown up high enough to partially obstruct reception, so I can't really lay that one on Dish.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally my only issue with the disputes about Dish is how they handle it vs how DIRECTV handles them. DIRECTV is more passive and seems happy keeping status quo for ages to get what they want. Dish drops channels as soon as possible to save money when they could leave them on like DIRECTV does with the old contracts till they get it worked out. 

Not always but often enough. The turner one is the best example of late. That was disingenuous what dish did IMHO.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Dish drops channels as soon as possible to save money when they could leave them on like DIRECTV does with the old contracts till they get it worked out.


No contract, no carry. DISH has managed to work with channels and get extensions ... but everyone seems to remember the times when extensions were not available. And seem to forget the times other carrier (including DirecTV) have had channels leave the lineup before a deal was made.

The vast majority of contract renewals are done without subscribers even knowing the contract was nearing expiration. But negative press always seems to be louder than positive press. People would rather dig up disputes that ended years ago instead of pay attention to current events.


----------

